# Episode videos locked



## luvatenor (May 15, 2013)

For some reason, the episodes, which were able to be accessed and viewed, are now locked. I do not have the History Channel. Does anyone have an idea why this was done or have a way of seeing them?-Thanks-rolf


----------



## siearly (Jun 13, 2013)

I noticed that also. I found the episodes here Project Free TV :: Ax Men

Some of the links work better than others-you have to experiment.


----------



## luvatenor (Jun 13, 2013)

siearly said:


> I noticed that also. I found the episodes here Project Free TV :: Ax Men
> 
> Some of the links work better than others-you have to experiment.



Thank you so much-Rolf


----------



## Dennis Gauge (Jun 19, 2013)

Unless they're official History Channel videos, they are liable to disappear at any time.

Recording television shows and posting them on the Internet is actually against the law. Distributing copyrighted material without express written consent. 

So if the videos aren't at history.com and they suddenly end up locked or missing, it should be no surprise. They were probably illegal copies.


----------

